# How did I miss this all these years?



## William Vermaak (16/2/17)

So I got my first dripper and all I can say is HOLY F*#%. How did I not decide to do this sooner? The flavor is incredible. I know it's a cheapie clone so I can only imagine what the descent RDA's are like. Re-Wicking now. I want to taste what all the flavors in my cupboard are supposed to taste like 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (16/2/17)

Welcome to the RDA club.
You should have started to watch my videos earlier. 
I still want to challenge guys like @Rob Fisher that are under the illusion that RTA's have better flavor........... but my day will come.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## PSySpin (16/2/17)

Welcome to the dripping club, this is where all the fun and flavors play. 

Most people find RDA a bit daunting as they are not sure of coil building and wicking. It also took me a bit of time to realise what a wonderful experience this is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Vermaak (16/2/17)

KZOR said:


> Welcome to the RDA club.
> You should have started to watch my videos earlier.
> I still want to challenge guys like @Rob Fisher that are ubder the illusion that RTA's have better flavor........... but my day will come.



Sheesh dude, I really though you all were talking crap. I have used 90% of the tanks released the last 3 years and I have not tasted anything like this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakevape (16/2/17)

@KZOR As someone who hasn't been converted to drippers yet... what'd you recommend for a first buy? Don't mind clones, R500 tops or so.

Mad Dog RDA?


----------



## Deckie (16/2/17)

KZOR said:


> Welcome to the RDA club.
> You should have started to watch my videos earlier.
> I still want to challenge guys like @Rob Fisher that are ubder the illusion that RTA's have better flavor........... but my day will come.


@KZOR I don't doubt that RDA's possibly produce better flavour than RTA's .... my take is that I'm a lazy vaper & don't have the inclination to drip. To me the RTA is a convenience & suite my lifestyle. I have a few quality RTA's so I'm convinced under my circumstances I get the best flavour I can - I just love my tanks & stick to the motto - "Everyone to their own devices".


----------



## KZOR (16/2/17)

snakevape said:


> what'd you recommend for a first buy?


I would rather go for a clone of a better RDA like .......
https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/528-custom-vapes-goon-24-rda-clone?variant=31557873862


----------



## William Vermaak (16/2/17)

snakevape said:


> @KZOR As someone who hasn't been converted to drippers yet... what'd you recommend for a first buy? Don't mind clones, R500 tops or so.
> 
> Mad Dog RDA?



It was a very hard choice for me as well. So I got the cheapest one I could find in case I didn't like it.

Check on www.vaperscorner.co.za they've got a big range of clones at the R400 mark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/17)

KZOR said:


> Welcome to the RDA club.
> You should have started to watch my videos earlier.
> I still want to challenge guys like @Rob Fisher that are ubder the illusion that RTA's have better flavor........... but my day will come.



@KZOR I haven't given up on dripper's just yet because I did use a dripper for the first two and a half odd years of my vaping pretty much all the time... yes it was a baby dripper that was bottom fed on top of a REO... and that was the Divo. The issue I have with the drippers is the pain of actually dripping and the hassle... over drip and mess... under drip and burnt wicks...

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## William Vermaak (16/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @KZOR I haven't given up on dripper's just yet because I did use a dripper for the first two and a half odd years of my vaping pretty much all the time... yes it was a baby dripper that was bottom fed on top of a REO... and that was the Divo. The issue I have with the drippers is the pain of actually dripping and the hassle... over drip and mess... under drip and burnt wicks...



Anyone tried TC on a dripper? I see Rip Tripper prefers to use TC on his so he doesn't burn the wicks. Still have to do some research on that though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (16/2/17)

KZOR said:


> I would rather go for a clone of a better RDA like .......
> https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/528-custom-vapes-goon-24-rda-clone?variant=31557873862


LOL 520 Custom Vapes.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (17/2/17)

KZOR said:


> Welcome to the RDA club.
> You should have started to watch my videos earlier.
> I still want to challenge guys like @Rob Fisher that are under the illusion that RTA's have better flavor........... but my day will come.


You know I love a good drip but I must say Rob has a valid point.A year ago I would have been all over his assumption,but RTAs have improved light years flavor wise in that time. I have to admit my OBS Engine is the proverbial"if i lost this piece of gear would I replace it tomorrow"?Hell yeah! And Rob being the HE kid, I assume his fancy tanks are up to the job.That said I don't really think I'm gonna change your mind and that's cool,dripping still rocks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (17/2/17)

KZOR said:


> I would rather go for a clone of a better RDA like .......
> https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/528-custom-vapes-goon-24-rda-clone?variant=31557873862


KZOR will never steer you wrong,trust his advice drip wise.Might I suggest a bargain authentic RDA? I think many including KZOR will agree the Sapor so be a great first dripper,it hits all the notes with flavor,price a good deck and no leakage.


----------



## Richelo Killian (17/2/17)

I am also kicking against dripping purely from a convenience/lazy standpoint, BUT, a GOOD RDTA is a GOOD balance! I am on an iJoy Combo right now, and MAN, LOVE the flavor AND convenience!

I DID order an RDA, but, this is 100% JUST for testing new juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (17/2/17)

I personally love the wotofu troll v2. It's the perfect vape for me, huge juice well and side airflow means literally 0 leaking and the flavour I get out of it is amazing. For around R500 it's a winner on a budget. 

Looks amazing ontop of a Therion too


----------



## Waine (26/3/17)

IMHO Dripping is has better flavour than RTA's. And you have much more control. Also, better fun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bush Vaper (26/3/17)

KZOR said:


> Welcome to the RDA club.
> You should have started to watch my videos earlier.
> I still want to challenge guys like @Rob Fisher that are under the illusion that RTA's have better flavor........... but my day will come.


I got a used Troll V2 about 2 months ago and it was all downhill from there. Got my Goon shortly after that and I am now waiting for my Apocalypse Gen 2. Have u had any experience with the Apocalypse @KZOR


----------



## Spydro (26/3/17)

Most of the tanks I've bought (a lot of them, and all of the coil heads for some of them) since coming to this forum a year + ago are in the not in service column. Some were dismal failures right from the start, some failed after some use and some were left behind when better came along. The very best of all of them for my uses are still in service and will always be in service, the 22mm Avocado G's and 24mm Avocado's that I run on both mech and regulated mods. 

My preferred gear for years has been the best of my BF RDA's on my Reos, followed by whatever the Avo's are on. But I also enjoy the best of my other RDA's on regulated mods and some of my other mech mods as well.


----------



## daniel craig (26/3/17)

KZOR said:


> Welcome to the RDA club.
> You should have started to watch my videos earlier.
> I still want to challenge guys like @Rob Fisher that are under the illusion that RTA's have better flavor........... but my day will come.


Mr Fisher vapes XXX most of the time which is why tanks are better. XXX on an RDA is a no go! Also with a tank, the menthol isn't as powerful as on a dripper and so you taste the other fruits as well. On a dripper all you taste is menthol and get a brain freeze.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (26/3/17)

Rda for home usage. rta when im on the move. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## William Vermaak (26/3/17)

William Vermaak said:


> Anyone tried TC on a dripper? I see Rip Tripper prefers to use TC on his so he doesn't burn the wicks. Still have to do some research on that though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So I took the plunge and played around with TC on my Hadaly. 316l, 2.5mm ID, 5 wraps, 0.5 Ohm. What a pleasure. Set the TCR to 92 and temp to 170C and it's a winner. I will suggest this to any noob dripper like me. Very small chance of burning cotton.

I've ordered some Demon Killer Notch coils for my next experiment. Low Ohms and way more surface area 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (26/3/17)

Bush Vaper said:


> Have u had any experience with the Apocalypse


Had it for about two months now and only used it once. Will get around playing around with it more but currently my Maddog, GoonLP and CSMNT is taking up all my RDA time.


----------



## Caveman (26/3/17)

I'm also in that lazy crowd. It's just too much effort dripping in the dark while watching a movie or dripping while playing games is terrible. I am on my way to get a squonk setup. I have been eyeing a Hadaly with a Wraith squonker. Easy drippage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (27/3/17)

Tanks when on the move. Dripping when at the desk. Simple.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (27/3/17)

Ive been mostly using RDTA and loving it. Recently got an Ijoy Combo and mostly using the RDTA. Last night i decided to give the RDA base a try again and get the wicking right and night and day difference with much more clouds, Flavor for days!!! My flavors has never tasted this great! If i now compare, i find that the RDTA has good flavor but is muted compared to the RDA. 

If i Drip, i can easily take about 10 proper pulls before i need to drip again which isnt bad.


----------

